# If I could wind the clock back 60 years.



## timoc (Feb 10, 2022)

*I realize* that some members were only children in 1962, or perhaps not even born, but please tell, what happened to you 60, or 50, or 40 years ago

*Tenerife, 1962.

Walking along a beach* with a huge ice cream cone, I spotted the most gorgeous creature sprawled back in a deck chair. She had those large dark lense sun glasses, I smiled at her and she smiled back. I offered her the ice cream, which she took, then I went to get another, when I returned she had gone....the rotten cow. 

Later that evening, at a bar, I met her again and we danced and danced and danced, then we got a bit more friendly. 
Her name was Simone and she was French.
If you, the reader, are expecting to be told in detail what happened later, tough, I'm not telling, suffice to say, that when I woke up in the morning, Simone was gone, and so was my very expensive camera. 

Now, older and so much craftier, I'd love the opportunity of returning to that last night with Simone, dancing and dancing and dancing, and getting a bit more friendly........   and hiding that bloody camera.


----------



## win231 (Feb 10, 2022)

Forget about Simone; she  just used you for your cone & Shutter.
Did she at least like what developed?


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 10, 2022)

hot damn - there's a handful of episodes to consider -   have to choose...  

@timoc, kudos... great visuals in your words


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 10, 2022)

@timoc, I'm going to go back 70 years. I was 6 and got my first dog. One of the happiest moments in my very young life. 
I had been begging my dad to let me have a dog for awhile. 
He loved all animals but believed they only belonged on a farm. 

I found an old stuffed cat with barely any fur and was filthy. My friend gave me an old leash and I dragged that cat around wherever I went.
I told people who asked why I was dragging that thing around and I told them my dad wouldn't let me have a dog.
 One evening dad told me to leave that sorry excuse for a cat at home because we were going for a ride. 
He didn't tell me where, and back then kids didn't ask.

We drove to an old barn and a man met us at the door. We entered the building and there was a huge cardboard box. I looked inside and saw a whole litter of Beagle puppies. My dad told me to pick one. 
The feeling of love I had for my dad and my new friend can't be described.
 I grew up with Toby. He live to be 17 and my dad cried like a baby when he died.
The photo is the night we brought him home. Not a good photo of my dad. He may have been rethinking the whole thing.


----------



## Jace (Feb 10, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @timoc, I'm going to go back 70 years. I was 6 and got my first dog. One of the happiest moments in my very young life.
> I had been begging my dad to let me have a dog for awhile.
> He loved all animals but believed they only belonged on a farm.
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 10, 2022)

I'd like to wind the clock back 40 years and tell my 24 year-old self with low self-esteem and the need for affirmation that he will someday be a well-adjusted person who is happy with himself and his successes in life.  All the years I wasted being so concerned about what others thought of me when it is my own self-approval that mattered.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 11, 2022)

I'll never tell, but someday you may find me sitting alone in the corner at a nursing home with a little smile on my face and a faraway look in my eyes.






IMO if you don't have a few secrets, you haven't had much of a life.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 11, 2022)

I wouldn't want to do it. My senior years are the best times of my life for a few reasons. I was only 3 in 1950 but moving forward to the next couple of decades... life wasn't easy. I had some traumatic events happen to me back then. Although I was blessed in some ways and it wasn't all bad, it's not a time period I wish to reflect on.


----------



## Mike (Feb 11, 2022)

60 years is too far back, I was only 20, in the Royal Air Force and
cocky, big headed etc.

Going back 50 years I had calmed down and was getting some
sense, it was the beginning of my Globe Trotting, for work, I would
also like to keep the knowledge I have amassed, either technical,
or even of life itself, I won't be greedy, some will do, not all.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2022)

Back 60 years... I was 6, I'd been sent to live with my granny in another city at 4 , I never did find out why.. and had missed the start of the school year at 5. I was taken home to my parents at 6, and had to start school...

It was a very wet day.. and all the mums and reception class kids were sitting on long wooden benches in the school  hallway, waiting for names to be called and classes asigned ...a drab looking place ironically named the Rainbow Primary.

It was 1961..all the mums had their plastic rain bonnets on over their head scarves  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... and I was wearing my yellow sou'wester..I remember it so clearly..






I'm not sure I actually knew what was happening, or why I was there, because my parents were  the type who  were information oasis..or should that be o-a-seas.. when it came to telling us kids anything at all... but I do remember wondering what the heck was going on as we sat there, and the screaming, crying and wailing from other kids was something to behold.. and I had no idea why they were bawling..

That's all I remember of that first day.. , I think after being in several foster homes by the time I was starting school.. I'd taken this completely in my stride as just another place I had to be placed..


----------



## old medic (Feb 11, 2022)

Sometime around August I left my Dad and went to Mom.... In the back seat of a 36 Desoto.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 11, 2022)

Turn the clock back 55 years, I proposed, she accepted, we married the following year. 

That proposal was captured on camera.
I would do it again, without hesitation.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 11, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @timoc, I'm going to go back 70 years. I was 6 and got my first dog. One of the happiest moments in my very young life.
> I had been begging my dad to let me have a dog for awhile.
> He loved all animals but believed they only belonged on a farm.
> 
> ...


Your dad looks like, "what have I done?"  They usually do grow to love the dogs despite themselves, Ruth.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 11, 2022)

60 years ago, I was 29, still happily single, had my Master's Degree and was head nurse in the labor and delivery room at Princeton Hospital in NJ.  Had a great boyfriend or two and just plain enjoyed life.  Still too carefree to settle down.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 11, 2022)

timoc said:


> If I could wind the clock back 60 years.


I wouldn't, too much water under that bridge.

I was 9 years old then, and enjoying life, still am!


----------



## timoc (Feb 11, 2022)

*My thanks* to those who have shared their moments, I'll be along later with a crow-bar to prise out a story or two from the rest of you all.


----------



## feywon (Feb 11, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I wouldn't want to do it. My senior years are the best times of my life for a few reasons. I was only 3 in 1950 but moving forward to the next coupld of decades... life wasn't easy. I had some traumatic events happen to me back then. Although I was blessed in some ways and it wasn't all bad, it's not a time period I wish to reflect on.


You beat me to it. I wouldn't either, especially the 60 years to 15. I can reminisce and tell stories about things going on at various ages (some fun, some sad, some pivotal in my development) but that sophomore year of High School is rarely remembered and almost never fondly.


----------



## helenbacque (Feb 11, 2022)

60 years ago my life was hectic touching on frantic at times, filled with caring for my children ( one of whom was battling a recently diagnosed severe illness) and earning a living while helping my husband get a new business off the ground.  There were never enough hours in the day and I sometimes fell back on the Scarlett O'Hara solution ..... 'I'll think about it tomorrow', not a wise choice as life later proved.  My children's physical needs were always met but not so emotionally and the scars remain today.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 11, 2022)

@hollydolly's reply reminded me of my first day of kindergarten. My mother dressed me in this pretty little layered yellow dress, similar to the picture but with the same material throughout. I know she gave me a pretty hairdo. I seem to remember some classmates gasping when I entered. But that may be a faulty memory.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 11, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @timoc, I'm going to go back 70 years. I was 6 and got my first dog. One of the happiest moments in my very young life.
> I had been begging my dad to let me have a dog for awhile.
> He loved all animals but believed they only belonged on a farm.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful story and photo! You looked so happy there! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 11, 2022)

60 years ago I was 8.  I spent a lot of time at my grandmother's.   My parents both worked and my siblings are older.
Grandma lived next door to the family (bread) bakery, so I would go over there and climb on the big sacks of flour, wheat and white.  My cousin was there also at times w/me.

Grandma didn't speak English , but she loved watching Laurel and Hardy....and laughing.  We played cards.  We walked to Chittuni's market around the corner.  Pomegranates were only 5c.

She passed in 1966.  Her home is now gone...to make way for a parking lot for the expanding bakery.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 11, 2022)

timoc said:


> *I realize* that some members were only children in 1962, or perhaps not even born, but please tell, what happened to you 60, or 50, or 40 years ago
> 
> *Tenerife, 1962.
> 
> ...


What a terrific story! You had me with the "rotten cow." I pictured someone fat, but then it changed swiftly to the dancing. Oh well, we'll never know what happened to your camera! I mean, the rotten cow Simone.Thanks for sharing!


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 11, 2022)

Going back 60 years when I immigrated to the US, I was four 1/2 years old and living in Piraeus, Greece with my family. My father had left a year earlier for America, and we were going to meet him there. The night before we left for the trip, I had this image imprinted in my mind. It was a dark night, and my aunt bent down and hugged me and my older sister. I stood on the sidewalk which was on a hill, watching my mother bid her a tearful goodbye. We left Greece the next morning, headed for America. I was dressed in my Sunday clothes and shoes, and held my mother's hand tightly, as we walked toward the very large ship. My older sister held my mother's other hand. The uniformed captain, tall and debonair, greeted us at the entrance with a smile. My mother was a beautiful woman, and she got her share of stares as we walked to our cabin. I remember the bunkbed and having to decide if I would sleep at the top or the bottom. I remember feeling excited about the trip.

Fast forward a few months later, when I attended kindergarten in East Cleveland. I knew no English. It was the first time I was separated from my mother. I walked with her to school, and she had me standing in a line of children to enter the school, then she told me she had to leave. As her slim frame walked away, I looked at her in disbelief, wanting to chase after her. Instead, the obedient girl that I was, I stayed in my place and realized she wasn't coming back. That's when I wailed so loud, crying and sobbing, that the other children in the line also started sobbing and crying. I particularly remember the little black boy in front of me and how hard he cried. 

Kindergarden was fun, but it took me some time to learn the language. I remember sitting with the other children and the teacher would say something and everyone would get up to go somewhere, and I would be sitting there not understanding anything. The teacher gestured to me to join them. I learned the language so fast that by fourth grade, I won the spelling bee and later tutored other immigrant children the English language.


----------



## RFW (Feb 11, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Going back 60 years when I immigrated to the US, I was four 1/2 years old and living in Piraeus, Greece with my family. My father had left a year earlier for America, and we were going to meet him there. The night before we left for the trip, I had this image imprinted in my mind. It was a dark night, and my aunt bent down and hugged me and my older sister. I stood on the sidewalk which was on a hill, watching my mother bid her a tearful goodbye. We left Greece the next morning, headed for America. I was dressed in my Sunday clothes and shoes, and held my mother's hand tightly, as we walked toward the very large ship. My older sister held my mother's other hand. The uniformed captain, tall and debonair, greeted us at the entrance with a smile. My mother was a beautiful woman, and she got her share of stares as we walked to our cabin. I remember the bunkbed and having to decide if I would sleep at the top or the bottom. I remember feeling excited about the trip.
> 
> Fast forward a few months later, when I attended kindergarten in East Cleveland. I knew no English. It was the first time I was separated from my mother. I walked with her to school, and she had me standing in a line of children to enter the school, then she told me she had to leave. As her slim frame walked away, I looked at her in disbelief, wanting to chase after her. Instead, the obedient girl that I was, I stayed in my place and realized she wasn't coming back. That's when I wailed so loud, crying and sobbing, that the other children in the line also started sobbing and crying. I particularly remember the little black boy in front of me and how hard he cried.
> 
> Kindergarden was fun, but it took me some time to learn the language. I remember sitting with the other children and the teacher would say something and everyone would get up to go somewhere, and I would be sitting there not understanding anything. The teacher gestured to me to join them. I learned the language so fast that by fourth grade, I won the spelling bee and later tutored other immigrant children the English language.


Do you still speak your mother tongue?


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 11, 2022)

RFW said:


> Do you still speak your mother tongue?


Yes, I do. Actually, one of my books is being translated into Greek and I'm in the process of editing it. It's time consuming but keeps the gray cells working.


----------



## bowmore (Feb 11, 2022)

I would not have married my first wife


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 11, 2022)

If I could wind the clock back 60 years.​
Ah, a rather vivid memory


*Linda*

By the age of thirteen I’d mastered the art of girlfriendmanship.
The major thing about the ladies was they needed to be dazzled, swept off their feet, so to speak.
I knew this from my vast studies of Errol Flynn movies.
So, with my now astute knowledge of the opposite sex, it all came rather easy.
Take my next conquest for example.

I’ll call her ‘Linda’, mainly cause her name was (and probably still is) Linda.
I usually change the names to protect the innocent (me), but there’s nothing about Linda here that would be defamatory…pretty sure.

She had a beguiling smile…hell, all of ‘em had those beguiling smiles, but hers kinda took on a Susan Hayward look.

And, she was cool.

Never went to the same schools, as she lived in St John’s, and I lived up in the hills twenty miles outta Portland.
But I met her at swim lessons in Portland, lessons that near drowned me as I tried so hard to get hold of that long ass bamboo pole the bitch of a swim instructor kept poking at me, pushing me away from frantically hugging the edge of the pool.
Very frustrating for her, as several times I’d glommed onto that pole with both arms and legs, while she tried like hell to push me off the ledge and into the deep end.
I’d just climb the pole, hand over hand, like a waterborne lemur, as she’d whisk me back and forth across the pool.
It only took a half dozen lessons to figger out that one really can’t breathe water…

Linda smiled at me, thus I was smitten.

Since we didn’t have very many ways of hooking up, meeting was rather sporadic.
The next time we met was at Pier Park in St John’s.
We strolled around, holding hands…sweaty hands…a real tell in regard to my rico suave persona.
But she kept smiling and I kept sweating.

Mostly, our relationship consisted of letters and phone calls.
Letters were a snap, cause I could take my sweet time in expounding on my devil may care, swash buckling life style, but the phone calls required some fast thinking on my feet.
In my vast knowledge of the opposite sex, knowing they needed to be dazzled, my acute imagination begat that of my own version of Walter Mitty.

‘Hi, how are you?’

(I could just see her smiling that Susan Hayward smile)

‘Hi, I’m OK, now that I’m able to stitch up my shoulder.’

‘What?!’

‘Oh, it’s nuthin’, just got done fightin’ a grizzly in the back yard.’

‘Oh my god! What happened?!’

‘Well, I was choppin’ wood, and he kinda got the jump on me. So I just chopped him in the neck with my axe.’

‘Are you okay???’

‘Yeah, right now I’m stitching up my shoulder while we talk.’

‘Is the bear still there?!’

‘Naw, I chased him up the hill for several miles…had to cold camp a couple days, and lost him up in the high country.’

‘Oh, so the bear fight didn’t just happen?’

‘Uh, no…..sorta.’ (sweat)

‘Well, I gotta go. Gotta tell some folks that I’ve gotta cancel the sky diving lesson for today, so see ya.’

‘Oh, are you taking lessons?’

‘No, I teach it.’

‘Oh,’

‘Yeah, so I gotta go….bye.’ (my hands now sweat faucets)

I really don’t know what ever happened that severed our relationship.
It certainly wasn’t due to my boring life style that’s for sure.
Actually, I do remember seeing her for what was probably the last time, and somehow her smile no longer did it for me.


When I was in my mid teens, I used to think back on those times and get all embarrassed.

Then later, in my twenties, would vividly recall it all and just laugh my hind end off.


----------



## mrstime (Feb 11, 2022)

Well 60 years ago DH and I had been married almost 5 years and had our 3 kids. In June we will be married 65 years. Sunday our baby will be 61 years old, can't stop the years going by.


----------



## timoc (Feb 12, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Going back 60 years when I immigrated to the US, I was four 1/2 years old and living in Piraeus, Greece with my family. My father had left a year earlier for America, and we were going to meet him there. The night before we left for the trip, I had this image imprinted in my mind. It was a dark night, and my aunt bent down and hugged me and my older sister. I stood on the sidewalk which was on a hill, watching my mother bid her a tearful goodbye. We left Greece the next morning, headed for America. I was dressed in my Sunday clothes and shoes, and held my mother's hand tightly, as we walked toward the very large ship. My older sister held my mother's other hand. The uniformed captain, tall and debonair, greeted us at the entrance with a smile. My mother was a beautiful woman, and she got her share of stares as we walked to our cabin. I remember the bunkbed and having to decide if I would sleep at the top or the bottom. I remember feeling excited about the trip.
> 
> Fast forward a few months later, when I attended kindergarten in East Cleveland. I knew no English. It was the first time I was separated from my mother. I walked with her to school, and she had me standing in a line of children to enter the school, then she told me she had to leave. As her slim frame walked away, I looked at her in disbelief, wanting to chase after her. Instead, the obedient girl that I was, I stayed in my place and realized she wasn't coming back. That's when I wailed so loud, crying and sobbing, that the other children in the line also started sobbing and crying. I particularly remember the little black boy in front of me and how hard he cried.
> 
> Kindergarden was fun, but it took me some time to learn the language. I remember sitting with the other children and the teacher would say something and everyone would get up to go somewhere, and I would be sitting there not understanding anything. The teacher gestured to me to join them. I learned the language so fast that by fourth grade, I won the spelling bee and later tutored other immigrant children the English language.


 Palides, what a lovely story, thank you, it I seemed like I was there with you, can you remember the name of the ship?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2022)

mrstime said:


> Well 60 years ago DH and I had been married almost 5 years and had our 3 kids. In June we will be married 65 years. Sunday our baby will be 61 years old, can't stop the years going by.


you got married the same time as my mum and dad


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 12, 2022)

I loved baseball and street football. I probably spent most all my free time playing them.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 12, 2022)

I really would not want to go back 60yrs. First of all, I wouldn't be married or have kids and grandkids, and secondly, my boyfriend (now husband) would have been in the Navy during the Viet Nam war. So I guess I am stuck in the 2022's now.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 12, 2022)

50 years ago ......  my husband and I were getting ready to start a new adventure,   and move across the country. 

We  were leaving everything  and all friends/relatives  behind    ...  we packed up  our kids,  and St. Bernard puppy,   and headed   to Arizona. 
Turned out to be a good  life  ... found a new home,  great  jobs  ..... it was a good gamble.   
But  to turn the clock back to those days  and do it again ...  I just can't imagine.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2022)

50 years ago ( '72)... I ran away from home..literally told no-one, just packed a few small things, and left, caught a train and landed in another city, along with my friend who'd been having problems in her home also... .

 We had little money between us and no plan of action, so to cut a long story short , we ended up living in the Salvation army hostel for women...she hadn't told me she was pregnant so after we'd been there a couple of weeks she had a miscarriage right there in front of me in the hostel.. talk about shock.. I'd never been intimate with any guy  and as we  all hung around in the same group, I hadn't any idea she'd been intimate with one of our gang .. ..This of course turned out to be the real reason she'd left home.

That was the begining of a 2 month eye opener on how other people live...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2022)

I've just read that again ^^^^...now I think of it, I'm in shock that it was actually as long ago as 50 years, it's all so clear in my mind !!
 My Gosh 1/2 a century..and yet in the great scheme of things aside from technology hardly anything else has changed..it's not like it was the dark ages, which is what it makes you think of when someone says 50 years... 

With my first post which was 60 years ago .. I was just a tot, so  that does seem like a very long time ago to me.. but the 50 years seems like yesterday when I was wearing hot pants and platform sole boots.. that cannot possibly be 1/2 a century ago...


----------



## Colleen (Feb 12, 2022)

I would rewind the clock back 56 years to when I was 19 years old in 1965. I was very naive and immature and had NO idea what life was about. I had just graduated in 1964 from high school and didn't have a clue as to what I wanted to do with the rest of my life, so I let my mother and aunt (who was a nurse) talk me into going to nursing school. I hated it but I had no self-confidence to speak up for myself so that's what I did. I also married the first guy that came along so I could get out from my mother and father's disapproving ways on anything I did. I went from the frying pan into the fire, so to speak. It was a terrible mistake and I learned about all the seedier sides of life that I had no idea even existed. He was a drug addict, an alcoholic, and he was gay. Wow...what a terrible time that was in my life. All I can say is...my Guardian angel was working way over time.

IF I could go back to that time in 1965, I'd go to college and take business courses and accounting. I've always been good with math and numbers don't lie. I always wanted to write a book so I'd pursue that, too. I'd get my own apartment and probably never get married or have children. I would have been a career women with a mind of my own.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 12, 2022)

60 years ago, I had just joined the military....USAF....and began my journey into Adulthood.  In the ensuing years, ever since, I can't count the number of mistakes I've made....fortunately, all fairly minor.  At least I found the right young woman to marry, nearly 57 years ago, and she does a pretty good job of keeping me headed in the right direction.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 12, 2022)

timoc said:


> Palides, what a lovely story, thank you, it I seemed like I was there with you, can you remember the name of the ship?


Thank you for your kind words! I honestly don't remember the name of the ship. I was only 4, and at the time, I didn't even know my parents' real names. For years I called them "Mama" and "Baba."


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 12, 2022)

timoc said:


> *I realize* that some members were only children in 1962, or perhaps not even born, but please tell, what happened to you 60, or 50, or 40 years ago
> 
> *Tenerife, 1962.
> 
> ...


I couldn't do much, I wasn't very old then, just 9.  Don't have a whole lot of say so then.  Not even a teenager yet.


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 15, 2022)

14 years old…I so wanted to be an adult…now at 74 wish I could go back to being 14 and slapping myself behind the head for being such a nitwit


----------



## timoc (Feb 15, 2022)

Snow74 said:


> 14 years old…I so wanted to be an adult…now at 74 wish I could go back to being 14 and slapping myself behind the head for being such a nitwit


*Nitwit*, not heard that word in a long time.
Just be grateful, Snowy,  that you grew out of being a nitwit,  I too when young was a nitwit, but a nitwit I have remained .


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 15, 2022)

Since you've asked that we cover a few decades, I do have happy memories of me and my son. I didn't have much money back then but I'd split my tax returns into thirds to pay bills, buy our necessities and do whatever I wanted with the rest. We took a few really nice vacations when he was young. When he was about 8 I took him to Philadelphia and we stayed in a hotel, I can't remember how many nights. We must've either taken the train or Greyhound because I didn't drive then. We visited the Liberty Bell and an African American History museum.

A few years later we went to Washington DC and visited the Smithsonian museums. He loved the air and space museum best. I also took him to Wildwood, N.J. for a week. My mother's former neighbor and her husband owned a house and rented out the room, otherwise I couldn't have afforded a week down there. Boy did we have fun. I rented a bike for him and trike for me and we rode up and down the boardwalk. Of course we enjoyed strolling the boardwalk too, sampling the food along the way as well as the amusements and rides. He still cherishes those memories.


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 15, 2022)

WOW!!!  Sixty year ago I was 2 years old... can't remember much at all.


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 15, 2022)

mrstime said:


> Well 60 years ago DH and I had been married almost 5 years and had our 3 kids. In June we will be married 65 years. Sunday our baby will be 61 years old, can't stop the years going by.


WOW!! That is awesome - 65 years. It will be 38 years in May for hubby and I.  We have been through The Good, The Bad and the Ugly.  One thing that holds the glue together for us is we like being around each other and we give each other space.  What is one thing that holds the glue together for you guys?


----------



## mrstime (Feb 15, 2022)

Ladybj said:


> WOW!! That is awesome - 65 years. It will be 38 years in May for hubby and I.  We have been through The Good, The Bad and the Ugly.  One thing that holds the glue together for us is we like being around each other and we give each other space.  What is one thing that holds the glue together for you guys?


Good question, we do actually like each other, it may seem crazy to anyone other than us, but we actually also respect each other. He has never done anything to lose my respect and I think he feels the same way about me. I could never love anyone I didn't respect.


----------



## OysterBay (Feb 21, 2022)

1962, I was a fetus in my mother's womb. Cannot recall much about that time


----------



## oldpop (Feb 21, 2022)

Forty years ago. The pic says it all.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## DaveA (Feb 21, 2022)

mrstime said:


> Well 60 years ago DH and I had been married almost 5 years and had our 3 kids. In June we will be married 65 years. Sunday our baby will be 61 years old, can't stop the years going by.


We're almost on the same page, mstime. 

We originally met in June of 1953 and were married in Feb 1956.  Had our first of 4 kids in Feb of 57.  Have collected 12 grandkids and 12 greatgrands.  Our 66th anniversary in  couple of days.  The whole family is a very close group with constant interaction among us.  The large "clan" all live within a 100 mile radius except for one grandson and wife who make cross-country visits on special occasions.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @timoc, I'm going to go back 70 years. I was 6 and got my first dog. One of the happiest moments in my very young life.
> I had been begging my dad to let me have a dog for awhile.
> He loved all animals but believed they only belonged on a farm.
> 
> ...


Ruth, I love your puppy experience. Also your photo. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> 60 years ago I was 8.  I spent a lot of time at my grandmother's.   My parents both worked and my siblings are older.
> Grandma lived next door to the family (bread) bakery, so I would go over there and climb on the big sacks of flour, wheat and white.  My cousin was there also at times w/me.
> 
> Grandma didn't speak English , but she loved watching Laurel and Hardy....and laughing.  We played cards.  We walked to Chittuni's market around the corner.  Pomegranates were only 5c.
> ...


Beautiful photo!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> my hands now sweat faucets


Hahahaha


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2022)

oldpop said:


> Forty years ago. The pic says it all.
> 
> 
> View attachment 209646


Cute!


----------



## 1955 (Feb 21, 2022)

50 some years ago I spent many summers at the beach (San Clemente, CA) having the time of my life with my best friend. This is what I think about when I need to get my mind off stuff - I'm on the right.


----------



## win231 (Feb 22, 2022)

Signe The Survivor said:


>


♫♫   "If I could find my clothes,
          I would put them on."   ♫♫


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 22, 2022)

I tried on my clothes from 50 years ago, my tie still fits!!!


----------



## charry (Feb 22, 2022)

60 yrs ago , i would be 6yrs old and enjoying our family holidays with mum ,dad and family


 .


----------



## win231 (Feb 22, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> I tried on my clothes from 50 years ago, my tie still fits!!!


Shoes also usually fit, too.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2022)

win231 said:


> Shoes also usually fit, too.


I find that isn't the case... I don't know whether the manufacturers have changed their sizing given that shoes are genrally much cheaper today than they were when I was in my teens or 20's.. but I always took a 1/2 size.. now  I have to round it up always to the full size (5).. and even they're sometimes tight on me..


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 22, 2022)

@holly,, I used to wear a size  5 shoe,,now size 6 fits  me in some styles.

My mother had to buy sample shoes,,  size 4 -4 1/2 back when I was a  teenager. (1960s)


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2022)

Sliverfox said:


> @holly,, I used to wear a size  5 shoe,,now size 6 fits  me in some styles.
> 
> My mother had to buy sample shoes,,  size 4 -4 1/2 back when I was a  teenager. (1960s)


A Ladies UK size 5 is an equivalent of a US ladies size 7...   

Oddly although the ladies shoes sizes differ by 2 sizes in the UK and USA.. the mens' shoes only differ by 1/2 size...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 22, 2022)

Size 5 - you must have dainty feet   Interestingly, UK shoe sizes are measured in 'Barleycorns'  where a Barleycorn is 1/3 inch.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> Size 5 - you must have dainty feet   Interestingly, UK shoe sizes are measured in 'Barleycorns'  where a Barleycorn is 1/3 inch.


size 5 is the Ladies British average size....equivalent to a US ladies size 7


----------



## Chet (Feb 22, 2022)

Sixty years ago I was 19 and entered the service. I had to get out of Dodge and see the world.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 23, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> size 5 is the Ladies British average size....equivalent to a US ladies size 7


From what I've read, the average shoe size for ladies has increased and in the UK is now about size 6.5 to 7.  In other European countries it is slightly higher.  Mrs. L wears a 7 (Euro 41) shoe, but like everything, it depends a bit on style, maker etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2022)

just looked it up...apparently it's now a size 6... after decades of it being a size 5..

https://visual.ly/community/infographic/what-average-shoe-size-women-infographic


----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2022)

60 years ago, I was 24 years old. I was living in Bainbridge, New York and was assistant manager in a grocery store. Have enclosed a photo of my son taken around that time.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 23, 2022)

Another memory of me and my son and this time my mother when we took a bus from Jersey to Disney World...yes a bus! It was sponsored by our church. We made few stops along the way to stay in hotels overnight. I remember the hotel in Georgia was so humid that even the carpeting smelled musky. Besides the fact that my son almost drowned the first night we had a good time. One of my good friends who worked where I did also went with her son. Her's and mine were the same age. When we got to the hotel, the children wanted to go in the pool. I said no...it's late and there's no lifeguard. She said..oh let them go. So we went to the pool. There was a mini mart right next to the pool. The boys were in the pool and I told my son who thought he could swim well enough, not to go into the deep end. I wanted to go into the mart and get us something to drink. My friend said she would watch them, so I went into the mini mart with a cousin and a couple of others. It seems I was only gone for 5 minutes. When I returned she was all wet too. My son had gone in the deep end, appeared to be in trouble and she jumped in to save him.

We wound up really enjoying the park. The boys wanted to go on Space Mountain. We took the boat ride through It's a Small World, went in the Haunted Castle and of course, enjoyed other rides and attractions. Epcot wasn't built yet and I always wanted to go back to see that, even as an adult. I have pictures here somewhere that I'll post when I find them.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Michael Z (Feb 23, 2022)

50 years ago I was 13. Would not want to go back to that age as this was not a time where anything I could have done would have made things better. I think I would like to go back to age 33 though - good years but they could have been better yet.


----------



## john19485 (Feb 23, 2022)

1969 Would have tried harder to get my wife to leave Vietnam, 1972 would have to talk to my dad more before he died, You can't change the past its done, all you can do is live with the results.


----------



## Knight (Feb 23, 2022)

Right now 60 years ago I was nervous. Only 7 days until we were married. Had a ton of support from brown baggers<----- Navy slang for married. They could buy the booze super cheap we needed for the reception. The small town my wife lived in everyone was invited & off & on about 1000 showed up. My wife's family supplied the food. All in all as receptions go it was a huge success.  We didn't get away for our honeymoon until after midnight   I was ready to go at 9 p/m.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 24, 2022)

60 years ago, I was a Sophomore in school. It was 1962, and JFK was president. It was a time of great promise. Gone was Ike, who was always having a heart attack, and grandma Mame. It was Jack & Jackie. Of course, that is what I remember. You forget the race riots, atomic bombs, and the reality of messy human affairs.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 17, 2022)

Humbug...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Humbug...
> 
> 
> View attachment 213415


I can beat you, I saw 5/5/55... I don't remember it much I was only 3 weeks old but I was there...


----------



## RFW (Mar 17, 2022)

60 years ago I was 12 and a little cocky brat. I'd spank him if I saw him today.


----------



## Jackie23 (Mar 17, 2022)

60 years ago everything was new, well new to me....new husband, new job, new house, new car, it was the start of a journey, a long journey with the usual ups and downs of life.
Anyway, here I am able to look back and for the most part able to smile and feel happy.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 17, 2022)

60 years ago President Kennedy was still alive, and like @RFW I was 12.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2022)

59 years ago..we moved from one Scottish city which was the city my mother was born and raised,  to the city where I was born, and where my father was born and raised.. . I was 7 years old.

My parents never told us kids anything  until right before it was about to happen.. everything was a damn secret in my childhood... but on this day we were moving, and it was a Saturday morning, and we as a family were going to the train station to board the train to travel to the new city.

Clearly the removal van must have already been but I don't recall that part, but what does stick in my mind was that my father had me carry some things in my over the shoulder school satchel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 as we left home and started to walk to the bus stop to get us to the train staion in the city centre .. I still had no idea where we were going , but we kids knew not to question anything....and as we walked..my mother, father, my 2 younger siblings at that time, one in a pram..and me early on that weekend morning, I could hear the calls of my friends and the children in the street where we lived,  asking ..''Holly, where are you going, why have you got your school bag  it's not a school day''.. and lots of laughter... but I wasn't allowed to reply.... . I feel that was the first time I felt real embarrassment...

However, that same trip left me with  a love of trains which I have to this day. Back in the day trains were coach built and  seats upholstered beautifully with corridors and individual carriages.. and  were driven by steam... and I was enchanted.. even at that young age...


----------



## RFW (Mar 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> 59 years ago..we moved from one Scottish city which was the city my mother was born and raised,  to the city where I was born, and where my father was born and raised.. . I was 7 years old.
> 
> My parents never told us kids anything  until right before it was about to happen.. everything was a damn secret in my childhood... but on this day we were moving, and it was a Saturday morning, and we as a family were going to the train station to board the train to travel to the new city.
> 
> ...


There's really something bittersweet about that. Leaving without saying goodbye is something I was guilty of. Lots of childhood friends lost.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I can beat you, I saw 5/5/55... I don't remember it much I was only 3 weeks old but I was there...


Thanks for the reminder. Guess I'm slipping,  I was around then also.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2022)

RFW said:


> There's really something bittersweet about that. Leaving without saying goodbye is something I was guilty of. Lots of childhood friends lost.


yes us too, we moved house many times....


----------



## tortiecat (Mar 17, 2022)

*Sixty years ago I was a young mother of two pre school children.
Now I'm a grandmother and great grandmother ---how time flies!*


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 17, 2022)

If I could wind the clock back 60 years, what time would it be?​


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 17, 2022)

I wouldn't want to turn back the clock 60yrs. My children wouldn't have been born yet and of course, neither would my grandchildren. My Husband would be in the Navy during the Viet Nam war,so I'll just tolerate the years I have left.


----------



## oldman (Mar 19, 2022)

*When I first saw Tenerife, 1962, this is what came to mind. 

How about Tenerife, 1977? The deadliest airplane accident in history with two 747's crashing and 580+ people killed. *


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 20, 2022)

There s a comedy troupe from N.Ireland who used to joke that when a plane landed at Belfast airport, the pilot would tell the passengers to put their clocks and watches back 50 years.   Actually, they weren't joking.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> There s a comedy troupe from N.Ireland who used to joke that when a plane landed at Belfast airport, the pilot would tell the passengers to put their clocks and watches back 50 years.   Actually, they weren't joking.


They used to say the same for New Zealand...


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 20, 2022)

60 years ago, my family and I returned to England after living in Cyprus for 4 years. We arrived during one of the coldest winters on record...so cold that the sea froze at the edges.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 20, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> They used to say the same for New Zealand...


And Salt Lake City...


----------

